# Sore heads



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I am currently 22+2wks pregnant and for the past week I've had a constant headache, which does die down at times and then comes back really bad again. At its worst, I feel dizzy and have white floaters dashing past me.  At first last week, I thought it was possibly due to the hot weather, but its been very cool the past few days and I'm drinking alot, so its not that I'm dehydrated. 

I did suffer from hypertension before I fell pregnant and was on Methyldopa, but was brought off this when I fell pregnant as my bp went down to a reasonable number.

Do you think I should contact my midwife about the headache or could it just be another pregnancy symptom.  I've been taking co-codamol for SPD, but its not helping the headache really atall.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Although this could be due to the hot weather, this headache and the visual disturbances you've had could be a symptom of a blood pressure disorder in pregnancy.  I think you need to ring your delivery suite and go and be seen as soon as possible, so that they can check you over properly.  Please ring them as soon as you read this.  Let us know how you get on,

Take care

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

Thankyou for replying.  I'm trying to get through to my community midwife to see if she'll see me today, thanks and I'll let you know how I get on.

Thanks for a speedy reply.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  If you can't get through to her immediately, you do need to ring the hospital, as you need your blood pressure checking and bloods taking straight away, emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

I've managed to get an app with her for 11.45am, so fingers crossed all is ok.  I will let you know how we get on.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Maybe your avatar picture is causing high BP 

Good luck hun 

Tony
x[br]: 01/08/2006, 11:11Just wondering how you got on today?

Hope all is well.

Tony
x


----------



## Stina (May 20, 2004)

LOL, Tony.  My avatars the only bit of eyecandy I'm seeing at the moment, he-he.

Ok, I saw the midwife and all is ok.  She checked my blood which I've not long got the results of, urine and also checked my bp.  Bp was high, but the blood and urine have shown no sign of protien, so shes sure I'm not suffering from pre-eclampsia.  She reckons its a form of migraine, which luckily is not as severe as I can have, as at times I take hemeplegic ones.

I have the consultant at the hospital again on the 14th of August, who will re-check me then, so the goodthing being ~ I'm ok pregnancy wise at the moment and now just hoping that it won't be much longer before this migraine goes.

Thanks again!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Stina, I'm glad everything's ok.  It's difficult to diagnose anything over the internet, without seeing you, and the symptoms you described started loud alarm bells ringing in my head!!!

Take care xx

P.S. Tony


----------

